# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Merkur - doktori

## tito

Molim cure koje vode trudnoću na Merkuru da mi preporuče dobrog doktora ili doktoricu. Hvala.

----------


## veda

Ja sam jako zadovoljna Valetićem, Dujića preporučuju drugi doktori, navodno je vrstan pogotovo za porod, točnije carski. Mene se doktorice nisu dojmile

----------


## Eci

Ja preporučam Čanića. Vodio mi je sve 3 trudnoće. Zapravo od tamo imam loša iskustva samo sa Podobnikom (njega više nema ) i još jednim, jako ružnim (ne mogu se sjetiti kak se zove). Ostali su mi svi bili super.

----------


## tanja_b

Ja sam na preglede išla kod dr Zmijanac i bila sam jako zadovoljna s njom. I s Valetićem imam relativno dobro iskustvo (nije me zadržao u bolnici, a mogao je   :Grin:  )
Na porodu mi je bio Balenović i isto tako nemam prigovora.

----------


## Cokolino

Ja sam isto na preglede isla kod dr Zmijanac i bila mi je jako dobra. Kompetentna, ugodna, nenametljiva. Ljubazno odgovori na svako pitanje, objasni ako ti sta nije jasno. Nije mi bila na porodu, ali vjerujem da bi i u toj situaciji bila ista.

----------


## Mrki

I ja sam išla kod dr. Zmijanac i žena je fenomenalna. Bila mi je i na porodu i oduševila me. Jako pažljiva, nježna, ljubazna, puna podrške. Stalno me mazila po glavi, bodrila i močila usta. Preporučam!

----------


## tanja_b

> Zapravo od tamo imam loša iskustva samo sa Podobnikom (njega više nema ) i još jednim, jako ružnim (ne mogu se sjetiti kak se zove). Ostali su mi svi bili super.


Eci, mislim da znam koji je to jako ružni   :Grin:   jer sam i ja imala istu asocijaciju kad sam ga vidjela (srećom, taj mi se nije ni približio).

----------


## Eci

Ajd napiši kak se zove (može i na pp) da ga probam izbječi kad dođem tamo. On mi je radio kiretažu na živo i bio jako, jako bezobrazan i bešćutan.  
I ja sam išla par puta kod Zmijanac i dijelim vaša pozitivna iskustva.

----------


## lara01

dr Kašran, odličan.

----------


## di_zg

meni su dr. Roki i stasenko bili super. Stvarno pažljivi i puni ljudskosti. Stasenko me je čak na pregledu plodne vode držala za ruku je " zna da boli i ovako će mi biti lakše" 
A od podobnika bježi ko od vraga, jednom me pregledao i probušio vodenjak i mislim da bi to i veterinar napravio nježnije a o komentarima i njegovim izjavama da ne pričam..... totalna seljačina

----------


## diči

> I ja sam išla kod dr. Zmijanac i žena je fenomenalna. Bila mi je i na porodu i oduševila me. Jako pažljiva, nježna, ljubazna, puna podrške. Stalno me mazila po glavi, bodrila i močila usta. Preporučam!


potpisujem i mene je porodila i nemam drugo doli riječi hvale!
 :Smile:

----------


## tanja_b

> Stasenko me je čak na pregledu plodne vode držala za ruku je " zna da boli i ovako će mi biti lakše"


I ja imam s njom slično iskustvo   :Smile:   i kasnije, na vizitama je bila vrlo pažljiva. Jedina joj je mana što ne radi na ultrazvuku (zato sam ja i išla kod dr Zmijanac).

----------


## TONI

Dr. Stasensko je izvrsna. Mogu preporučiti. I Balenovića.

----------


## Muca

od dr Valetića bježati glavom bez obzira.

----------


## tanja_b

Zašto?
Moje iskustvo s njim je vrlo kratko, ali nije mi ostavio loš dojam - dapače, pustio me da idem doma, iako sam se sljedeći dan vratila i ostala   :Grin:  
Da znam za eventualni drugi put...

----------


## Muca

> Zašto?
> Moje iskustvo s njim je vrlo kratko, ali nije mi ostavio loš dojam - dapače, pustio me da idem doma, iako sam se sljedeći dan vratila i ostala   
> Da znam za eventualni drugi put...


zato što me kad sam imala spontani pitao ' pa nije to valjda bilo željeno dijete?'
*zato što je za vrijednost mojeg BHCG-a rekao 'da gluplju betu u životu nije vidio'
*zato što 'bi mi dao utrogestan, ali da nema smisla spašavati TO'
*zato što sam još nakon njegovog čačkanja bila neko vrijeme trudna. a onda sam to dijete izgubila, pa su me kiretirali u Petrovoj i ležala sam u bolnici 7 dana
*zato što me naručio na kontrolu i nakon toga se nije me udostojio ni pregledati nego se telefonski sa sestrom razgovarao o meni predamnom

FUJ

bio je izuzetno arogantan, bezobrazan, grub i odvratan

zbog njega više nogom neću kročiti u Merkur kao pacijent, iako spadam tamo.
rađe ću na Mirogoj.

----------


## veda

> od dr Valetića bježati glavom bez obzira.


zašto? Ja sam mislila da je on ok

----------


## veda

sad tek vidim da si već objasnila zašto, žao mi je
Moram priznati da tako nešto od njega ne bih očekivala, imam sasvim drugačija iskustva s njim, do duše tada nisam bila trudna, nakon ovog više nisam sigurna da li želim da mi on vodi trudnoću a još moram i na carski

----------


## rea

Da se i ja malo ubacim što se Merkura tiče-vidim da se spomilnje dr.Zmijanac.
Završila sam kod nje na pregledu pretprošli petak u 8 navečer,jer mi se malac nije htio micati čitav dan pa sam šiznula do ludila.
Ne znam da li je svaki dan tako fantastična ali taj dan je bila-ne samo da mi je posvetila hrpu vremena(ultrazvučno me pregledavala bar 15 min-detaljno sve, uključ.color dopl. da vidi jel sve ok sa cirkulacijom bebača,vaginalno-vrlo nježno,i na kraju mi i tlak izmjjerila i još pričala sa mnom i MM-em neko vrijeme).
Kad bih znala da bi mi ona bila na porodu odlučila bih se za Merkur,ali....

----------


## V&NMama

Vidim da svi hvalite dr. Zmijanac i imate dobra iskustva s njom, i to je mi je drago, jer ja je nisam doživjela tako. Upoznala sam je u najtežim trenucima u svom životu kad sam išla na hitni carski u 36. tj. sa bebicom kojaje umrla 12 sati nakon poroda   :Crying or Very sad:  . Ona me pregledala prije odluke o carskom jer je te noći bila dežurna a mog dr. nije bilo. Maltene se derala na mene što sam tu večer pojela par štapića ili što je već bilo pa mi nisu mogli dat opću nego epiduralnu, a cijeli dan sam bila natašte, dok mi navečer gl. sestra nije dala dopuštenje da normalno večeram. Dr. Zmijanac je okretala očima, gledala me osuđivački i praktički grdila što sam večerala (a ja sam cijelo njeno ponašanje doživjela i kao njenu osudu mene osobno što mojoj bebi nije dobro). Kad sam joj rekla da mi je sestra nakon što su svi nalazi ctg-a tog dana bili u redu (sve do prije par  minuta) rekla da mogu jesti, pitala me "Koja to sestra hoću znati, pa da je ja izgrdim!". Nisam joj htjela reći o kojoj se sestri radi jer znam da je ta žena ispravno i profesionalno postupila, a takva je draga i fina i profesionalna bila i sve vrijeme mog boravka u Merkuru. Sad mogu reći: to je bila gl. sestra rodilišta, sestra Mirjana. O njoj i ostalim divnim sestrama iz rodilišta samo mogu reći pohvale. O dr. Zmijanac nažalost ne.

----------


## veda

Ja sam s doktoricama i Zmijanec i Gebauer imala ružno iskustvo, i prije trudnoće (dok sam išla na folikulometrije 3 mj. za redom da skuže imam li uopće ovulaciju) a i sad kad sam trudna na uzv, ne bih ulazila u detalje al evo samo jedan primjer, dođem na folikulometriju i kažem dok da me nešto dole užasno boli može li to pogledati ona kaže da to nije ništa, 2 dana kasnije završila sam u bolnici - jaka upala bartolinijeve žljezde koju su morali rezati i td.

----------


## Eci

Meni je Zmijanac bila na jednom UZVu, zvali su je zato jer je navodno najbolja za UZV a bojali su se nekih problema sa bebom. Uglavnom rekla je da je sve ok, što je i bilo. Ali mene nije ni pogledala, niti mi se jednom riječi obratila. (onda mi to nije smetalo jer sam bila van sebe od sreće što je ok beba), ali sad kad se sjetim... :/

----------


## Muca

ma Merkur me više neće vidjeti   :Mad:  

kakva je to bolnica u kojoj stalno vladaju crijevne viroze (kroz kuhinju) i u kojoj djecu otpuštaju s meningitisima i prijelomima kostiju???


fala, ali NE FALA   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mica Maca

Ja idem privatno kod prof. Podobnika, i koliko ja znam on je jos uvijek na Merkuru. Meni je osobno on okej, barem za sada. Mada eto po meni porod je stvarno jedna velika stvar u zivotu puna emocija i oko nekih stvari zena nemoze objektivno dati ocjenu, nego samo svoju subjektivnu, znaci svidio mi se ili ne, naravno da to sve ovisi i o podnosljivosti poroda, neke zene teze podnose neke lakse, a tu su naravno i komplikacije....
Nazalost nemogu reci kakav je Podobnik na porodu, jer jos nije vrijeme, ali cu uskoro saznati!
Nadam se da se nece naci uvrijedjene mame koje su imale neugodna iskustva sa njime, jer gledajuci tako svaka ce imati nesto lose za reci za svakog doktora, i mi po tome bi trebale radjati doma a ne u bolnicama.
Po meni je bolje da se oci u oci raskusurate sa doktorom i pogotovo sestrama odn. osobljem koje rade tamo, i da se tako pocnu mijenjati stvari. Tko suti, boji se pitati ili reci nesto, njemu sigurno nece biti bolje!
Budite uporne, i zauzmite svoj stav!

----------


## zg franka

Ja sam svoje prvo dijete rodila u Merkuru. Trudnoću mi je vodio prof. Podobnik privatno, a na porodu mi je bila dr. Stasenko. Sve riječi pohvale toj ženi - najveća potpora i ljudskost. Prvo sam došla dr. Duiću koji me je uvjeravao da idem kući jer su mi trudovi stali, a bili su svakih 5 min dok nisam stigla u bolnicu. Valjda sam se toliko uplašila, da je sve stalo. Kada sam ga uspjela uvjeriti da ne izmišljam, vidio je da sam došla 8 cm otvorena. Onda mi je bez ijedne riječi što će napraviti, probušio vodenjak. Osjećala sam se kao kod veterinara - silna grubost i bol. Hvala Bogu da me nije porađao.

----------


## veda

Zna li netko koji doktor radi u četvrtak i petak u trudničkoj ambulanti?
Do sad sam preglede obavljala na VV i sad moram prvi put u trudničku na Merkur al mi baš nije svejedno ko radi

----------


## dutka_lutka

Petak prije podne (mislim) dr Stasenko, poslije 12 dr Duić.
Četvrtak ne znam. 

No, sad su godišnji, pa treba nazvati ambulantu da se vidi tko je na godišnjem, a tko ga zamjenjuje.
Isto tako, ako tko dežura noć prije, ne dođe sljedeći dan u ambulantu.

Za četvrtak će se znati, ako ne prije, barem u srijedu.

----------


## Mica Maca

Zg Franka, kako si bila zadovoljna sa Podobnikom, i kako to da ti nije bio na porodu? Takav je dogovor bio ili??

----------


## veda

dutka-lutka puno ti hvala

----------


## dutka_lutka

> dutka-lutka puno ti hvala


nema na čemu   :Heart:

----------


## zg franka

Mica Maca,

Sve preglede prošla sam privatno. Mene su trudovi uhvatili 2 tjedna ranije tako da sam mislila da su lažni. Držali su me malo u subotu, noć subotu na nedjelju ali u dugačkim razmacima i nejednakih dužina, nedjelju od podneva do odlaska u ponedjeljak ujutro u rodilište. U noći sam se čula s doktorom. Došao me vidjeti kada sam stigla nekoliko puta, no na dripu sam bila sama s MM i babicom. Oko 11 mi je rekao da mora na fakultet na predavanje i da me ostavlja dr. Stasenko s kojom sam bila prezadovoljna.

----------


## zg franka

Rodila u 13,10. Kasnije mi je dolazio na vizite i bio sasvim OK.

Ja nisam s njim imala loša iskustva (do sada - upravo putem AIH mi je pomogao začeti i drugo dijete - nadam se da će sve biti OK). Kako će biti dalje tijekom ove trudnoće, vidjet ćemo. Zadnjih 1,5 g koliko se mučimo da drugi puta ostanem trudna, bio je vrlo korektan i profesionalan.

Kakav je na porodima, ne znam. Čitajući iskustva vjerojatno trebam biti sretna da me je ostavio dr. Stasenko. Voljela bih i ovaj puta doći k njoj u ruke.

----------


## elafiti

AKO POSTOJI PAKAO NALAZI SE U ZAJČEVOJ BOLNICI ZAJEDNO SA KOMPLETNIM OSOBLJEM

----------


## Eci

Elafiti, na žalost očito si imala loše iskustvo tamo, ali nije svima tako.
Ja sam uglavnom bila jako zadovoljna sa svim i svima osim sa 2 doktora. Zato i idem tamo po treći put roditi.

----------


## veda

Zvala sam jutros Merkur da čujem tko radi sutra u trudničkoj al su mi rekli da nemaju pojma, divno.

----------


## Muca

> Zvala sam jutros Merkur da čujem tko radi sutra u trudničkoj al su mi rekli da nemaju pojma, divno.


klasika

----------


## dutka_lutka

:/  

Onda možeš nazvati ujutro (mislim da rade od 8 ) i pitati, a još stigneš i doći, ako ti bude odgovaralo.

----------


## Mica Maca

ZG Franka,

hvala ti na iskustvu. Meni je jako bitno da je korektan i ako me ostavi nekom drugom doktoru neka to bude dobar doktor, netko koga on smatra da je okej. Povjerenje je jako bitno izmedju doktora i pacijenta. 
Eto nadam se da nisu svi imali tako losa iskustva u Merkuru, ja sam cula nekoliko i dobrih iskustava i nadam se da ce i meni biti tako.

----------


## TONI

Već sam na nekom topicu napisala kako imam dobro iskustvo s Podobnikom. Vidio me (i ja njega) prvi put u rađaoni i bio je prema meni izuzetno korektan i pažljiv. Šogi je vodila dvije trudnoće kod dr. Stasenko i bila joj je na porodu - o njoj sve najbolje. A što se dobrih i loših iskustava tiče, rekla bi moja baka: Uvijek je netko nekome dobar i lijep, a drugome nije.

----------


## Mica Maca

e s time se slazem u potpunosti, baka ti ima pravo. To sam htjela reci u svom prvom postu na ovu temu. Uvijek ce se netko naci nezadovoljan i tko nece stediti ruznih rijeci o tom doktoru.

----------


## veda

pošto sam u Samoboru, a ne smijem sama vozit, moram ići ujutro kad mi muž ide na posao tako da ću saznati ko je tamo tek kad dođem

----------


## Drimm

Da, netko je nekome lijep, a drugome nije. Ali to nije razlog da se netko na nekoga izderava ili konstantno izderava i bude bezobrazan, a žene ovise o njegovoj pomoći.
Meni je Podobnik zadnji troglodit. Ali sam pročitala da je curama koje privatno plaćaju dobar. A ja i MM mu ne plaćamo preko zdravstvenog?
Na ženu bez noge koja je htjela dijete, a bila tamo zbog komplikacija se derao ko manijak što je ostala trudna, vrijeđao je stalno, zabranio da unosi inv. kolica u hodnik gdje su bolesničke sobe, svima se obraća sa ti...

A dr. Zmijanac, i meni su je bili preporučivali, ali nisam otišla k njoj. Ista ta žena bez noge je došla s trudovima u rodilište (ja sam tamo bila 30 dana pa sam dočekala i ispratila mnoge), a dr. Zmijanac ju je pustila da rađa 4h prije nego je poslala na carski (koji je imala dogovoren prije s dr. doktorom, ali je došla hitno po noći), a žena se nije imala s čime osloniti i poduprijeti da bi mogla normano roditi. Poslije tog carskog joj nije dobro očistila posteljicu pa je skoro dobila sepsu, kad je došla na čišćenje vidjela je dr. Zmijanac koja se nije htjela suočiti s njom, rekli su joj da ne radi, a ova ju je vidjela...

I tako, ima normalnih dr. ima i biožesačuvaj, a sve je stvar sreće.
O dr. Stasenko sve naj. I drugi su mi bili ok, ali već lagano zaboravljam imena...

----------


## Mica Maca

Mislim da nije tolika stvar u tome da li mu placam ili ne privatno. Iako nazalost vjerojatno zene koje placaju privatno doktorima imaju bolji tretman, ali to je kod svih doktora. 
Ono sto ja zelim istaknuti posebno jest da zene koje su imale los tretman, a pod njim mislim vrijedjanje od strane i doktora i osoblja, to trebaju odmah reci a ne kukati npr. na forumima o tome i to mjesecima nakon toga. Ako odmah na licu mjesta ne dignemo svoj glas za sebe i svoje dijete, nitko te poslije nece slusati, jer to ti je rekla-kazala, i uostalom sto si cekala svo ovo vrijeme.
Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ali ja imam namjeru sve odmah reci ako se nece postivati moja i djetetova prava. Takodjer je jako bitno da nas i partneri u tome podrze i cijela obitelj. Pa ti sada zamisli kako ce reagirati ako cijela obitelj grakne na doktora ili sestre ako nesto nije okej, a ne samo pognuti glavu i plakati. Nitko nece nase probleme rjesavati osim nas samih. Doktori nisu Bogovi da ih se "moramo" plasiti, oni sluze nama i placeni su iz nasih placa, stoga se moramo tako i postaviti.

----------


## Drimm

> i oko nekih stvari zena nemoze objektivno dati ocjenu, nego samo svoju subjektivnu,


Tako je i ja sam je dala.




> Nadam se da se nece naci uvrijedjene mame koje su imale neugodna iskustva sa njime, jer gledajuci tako svaka ce imati nesto lose za reci za svakog doktora, i mi po tome bi trebale radjati doma a ne u bolnicama.


Oprosti, nisam primijetila da si napisala da ne želiš negativna iskustva s dr. Podobnikom. Onda si si mogla otvoriti topic s naslovbom dr. Podobnik - samo dobra iskustva.
Također postoji još jedan topic koji se zove dr. Podobnik pa pogledaj malo što su mame pisale.
Osim toga, ja nisam odgovarala tebi već titu koja je ovaj topic otvorila i koju vjerojatno zanimaju ovakve stvari.




> Ono sto ja zelim istaknuti posebno jest da zene koje su imale los tretman, a pod njim mislim vrijedjanje od strane i doktora i osoblja, to *trebaju odmah reci a ne kukati npr. na forumima o tome i to mjesecima nakon toga.* Ako odmah na licu mjesta ne dignemo svoj glas za sebe i svoje dijete, nitko te poslije nece slusati, jer to ti je rekla-kazala,* i uostalom sto si cekala svo ovo vrijeme.*


I ne razumijem ovo boldano, ti se to meni obraćaš?! 
Jesam ja trebala ići se žaliti ravnatelju što mi *cimerica* ima loš tretman? 
Ne razumijem što to tebe vrijeđa u mom postu kad se uopće ne odnosi na tebe.
Ako misliš da je u životu sve lijepo i krasno, nosiš ružičaste naočale i vjeruješ da su u rodilštima svi dr. dobri, onda nešto ne valja s tvojim poimanjem svijeta.
A gdje si se ti to žalila na liječnika u tako delikatnoj situciji kao što je operacija ili porod? Jel često posjećuješ ravnatelje? Jesu li na tvojoj strani ili strani liječnika i k tome pročelnika odjela?
Nadam se da ćeš si sve u životu moći platiti i da nećeš imati neugodnih iskustava. I nadam se da će se Podobnikovo rodilište otvoriti na vrijeme da se ti tamo možeš poroditi.

----------


## Felix

drimm, ako sam dobro shvatila zadnji mica macin post, mislim da je mislila u globalu pozitivno, s cim se svakako slazem (ali samo s tim). nije dovoljno samo iznositi svoja negativna iskustva po forumima i prijateljicama (iako to samo po sebi nije lose), nego treba i nesto konkretno poduzeti, da se tako nesto ne bi i dalje dogadjalo drugim rodiljama. zauzeti se odmah za svoja prava (iako tako nesto, naravno, nije uvijek moguce jer smo tijekom poroda i nakon njega u izrazito ranjivoj i nezahvalnoj poziciji) odnosno napisati dopis rodilistu i iznijeti svoje prituzbe, ili ih tuziti ako ima osnove za tuzbu. ako rodilista ne dobivaju feedback od korisnika svojih usluga, nece imati ni razloga da mijenjaju svoj nacin rada.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Ono sto ja zelim istaknuti posebno jest da zene koje su imale los tretman, a pod njim mislim vrijedjanje od strane i doktora i osoblja, to trebaju odmah reci a ne kukati npr. na forumima o tome i to mjesecima nakon toga. Ako odmah na licu mjesta ne dignemo svoj glas za sebe i svoje dijete, nitko te poslije nece slusati, jer to ti je rekla-kazala, i uostalom sto si cekala svo ovo vrijeme.
> Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ali ja imam namjeru sve odmah reci ako se nece postivati moja i djetetova prava. Takodjer je jako bitno da nas i partneri u tome podrze i cijela obitelj. Pa ti sada zamisli kako ce reagirati ako cijela obitelj grakne na doktora ili sestre ako nesto nije okej, a ne samo pognuti glavu i plakati.


Samo naprijed, čekamo tvoju priču s poroda!

----------


## elafiti

> Elafiti, na žalost očito si imala loše iskustvo tamo, ali nije svima tako.
> Ja sam uglavnom bila jako zadovoljna sa svim i svima osim sa 2 doktora. Zato i idem tamo po treći put roditi.



Pretpostavljam da su i u Auschvicu ljudi imali različitu percepciju iste situacije

----------


## Eci

*Veda* koji je na kraju bio tamo u četvrtak? I kako je prošao pregled? Ja sam naručena ovaj četvrtak, pa me zanima.




> Eci je napisala/o:
> Elafiti, na žalost očito si imala loše iskustvo tamo, ali nije svima tako.
> Ja sam uglavnom bila jako zadovoljna sa svim i svima osim sa 2 doktora. Zato i idem tamo po treći put roditi.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretpostavljam da su i u Auschvicu ljudi imali različitu percepciju iste situacije


Očito. Srećom ima i drugih bolnica i kod nas i vani, pa možeš birati.

----------


## tito

Evo ponovno i mene... i hvala na informacijama.
Pregled sam obavila prošli tjedan kod dr. Valetića (došla ujutro s uputnicom i čekala da me prozovu). Pregled je bio korektan, valjda. Nisam stekla dojam da mogu birati doktora, već sve ovisi o danima kad koji dr. radi. 
Naručila sam se za UZV koji sam obavila danas kod dr. Dujića. On baš nije pričljiv. Veli da je sve u redu (morforlogija i dinamika ploda uredni). Opet ću na kontrolu za 2 tjedna. Ja sam trudnica nakon IVFa pa sam češće na kontrolama.
Inače na vratima sam pročitla da UZV ponedjeljkom radi dr. Gebauer, srijedom dr. Dujić, četvrtkom dr. Zmijanac (za ostale dane nisam zapamtila). Možda nekome bude od pomoći.

----------


## Mica Maca

Draga Drimm i sve trudnice i majke koje su se osjetile napadnutima mojim misljenjem,

Prvo Drimm, relax!! Ne razumijem cemu ovakva negativna reakcija, i cemu se osjecas prozvanom??? Felix je u pravu ja sam napisala post koji je odraz mog misljenja globalno, ono boldano se obracam svima pa i sebi. Mislim da isfrustrirana pitanja poput "ti se to meni obracas?!" sa tim usklicnicima i upitnicima, su visak na ovom forumu. Ocito je da imas jako veliku frustraciju prema svima koji za sada (fala bogu) nisu imali losa iskustva. Moj post je slucajno isao iza tvoga, stoga se opusti, evo obecajem da cu od sada paziti da barem jedan post bude izmedju mog i tvog. Uostalom nisam znala da je ovaj forum rezerviran samo za losa iskustva.
Ja za jos uvijek nisam rodila, evo u 36. tjednu sam i nadam se da necu imati losa iskustva, znaci li to da svoje eventualno dobro iskustvo nesmijem napisati nigdje na ovom forumu??

Jedva cekam kada ce moja djevojcica ugledati svijetlo dana, te jos jedanput se nadam da necu imati losa iskustva. Drimm ja tebe razumijem sto imas losa iskustva, ali ti onda razumij druge koji imaju dobra iskustva, i da ce ih podijeliti sa svima.

Stay cool!! 8)

----------


## limunada

Morala sam se uključiti u temu, ne bi li prevagnula pozitiva.
Rodila sam na Merkuru prošle godine u ožujku. Na prijemu mi je bio dr. Roki, a porodio me dr.Duić.
Za Rokija i sestru koja je radila s njim ne mogu zaista reći ništa loše, zbilja su bili super. A i Duić je bio o.k. Poslije poroda me šivao neki mlađi liječnik, nisam mu zapamtila ime, ali sam zapamtila da je bio vrlo pažljiv, gotovo nisam ni osjetila šivanje.
Zbog svega toga namjeravam ponovo ići u Merkur.

----------


## zg franka

Imam želju referirati se na postove.

Rodila sam u Merkuru, i ima stvari koje su mi bile super i vjerojatno ću opet, a i stvari zbog kojih nikad više ne bih išla tamo. No ono što želim reći je da sam čin poroda ne može biti baš tako super i bezbolan. Pa cure! naše kosti se trudovima šire i rastežu - kako to može ne boljeti? Koliki je opseg glavice djeteta? Zar takvo širenje donjeg dijela ženskog tijela može biti ugodno? Mislim da je dosta stvari u glavama rodilja - naime svatko od nas ima drugačiji prag tolerancije na bol i percepciju poroda. Znam da postoje slučajevi gdje je došlo do svakakvih problema i loših situacija isključivo zbog pogreške liječnika i majka koja je imala takav slučaj ne može oprostiti doktoru (ne bih ni ja mogla!). Također ne mogu opravdati bezobrazluke liječnika i sestara u pojedinim situacijama, no vjerujem da toga ima svuda (na žalost!). Zbog žutice moga djeteta ostala sam u Merkuru 7 dana i naslušala sam se svakakvih poroda i rodilja. Bilo je onih koje su vrištale, psovale, derale se (slušajući to znala sam i zaplakati). Ja nisam imala nimalo lak porod (prvorotkinja - dečko 4170 g, 53 cm), na dripu, tiskanja trbuha, trudove koji su s prekidima trajali gotovo 2 dana.... (ako želite mogu ispričati priču svog poroda). Ispucala bez obzira na rezanje uzduž i popreko, nisam mogla sjediti 2 mj., žuljevi od izdajanja, kefal hematom na glavici malenoga..... Bilo je svašta, no za vrijeme poroda nije mi palo na pamet vrištati i derati se. Zaista sam se trudila svu snagu iskoristiti za tiskanje i petnih žila i nisam uspjela do kraja obzirom na ručno istiskivanje po trbuhu doktorice. Moram priznati da mi cijelu godinu nije palo na pamet tako skori drugi porođaj. No optimista sam po prirodi i to sam shvatila kao prirodan čin koji su prolazile milijarde žena kroz ljudsko postojanje. Rečenica je da je porod najveća moguća bol koju čovjek može istrpiti uvijek mi je bila u glavi, i svjesna sam da to nije ništa olako. Zaista bih voljela drugi porod obaviti s epiduralnom, zbog iskustava žena s mnogo manjom boli. Porod i boravak u bolnici bez obzira na mnogo veći broj teškoća, problema i boli od ugode, ipak mi je danas slatka uspomena. Sve je to prošlo, a ja danas uživam u svom dečku. Čekamo drugo djetešce, i pretpostavljam da ću opet ići roditi u Merkur.

Ovaj mail nije upućen osobno nijednoj forumašici, samo sam željela na ovaj način podijeliti i svoje iskustvo koje je bilo teško, bolno ali i slatko.

(Još jednom - ako netko ima želju, mogu napisati kompletno iskustvo poroda).

----------


## Trixie

Ja sam bila nekoliko puta na pregledu kod doktora Podgajskog u Merkuru i bio mi je čisto ok. Nije da sada nešto previše objašnjava, ali pretpostavljam da je to zbog pune čekaonice žena.Sve u svemu sve pozitivno.

----------


## talia

tek sam sad procitala sva vasa iskustva i ne mogu vjerovati koliko su razlicita od osobe do osobe iako se radi o istom mjestu,istim doktorima..
ja sam negdje na forumu isto pohvalila merkur.iako,mi se nisu svidjeli ni dr.Zmijanac zbog jako bolnih pregleda kod nje iako je ona bila ok sto se tice savjeta i ostaloga,a pogotovo ne dr.Podobnik s kojim nisam imala nikakve veze srecom,nego sam nazocila njegovom svakodnevnom izderavanju na sve oko sebe,oces rodilje,oces sestre.brr kako je taj bio los to je strasno.
vidim da nitko nije pisao o nikakvim iskustvima s dr.Loncarem?

----------


## talia

i...moja prijateljica ide kod dr.Podobnika privatno u ordinaciju na gi preglede i stalno sve super o njemu,on je naj   :Rolling Eyes:  
ja sam ga prvi puta vidjela u bolnici i bio je nehuman.

----------


## Felix

> Ja nisam imala nimalo lak porod (prvorotkinja - dečko 4170 g, 53 cm), na dripu, tiskanja trbuha, trudove koji su s prekidima trajali gotovo 2 dana.... (ako želite mogu ispričati priču svog poroda). Ispucala bez obzira na rezanje uzduž i popreko, nisam mogla sjediti 2 mj., žuljevi od izdajanja, kefal hematom na glavici malenoga..... Bilo je svašta, no za vrijeme poroda nije mi palo na pamet vrištati i derati se. Zaista sam se trudila svu snagu iskoristiti za tiskanje i petnih žila i nisam uspjela do kraja obzirom na ručno istiskivanje po trbuhu doktorice. Moram priznati da mi cijelu godinu nije palo na pamet tako skori drugi porođaj. No optimista sam po prirodi i to sam shvatila kao prirodan čin koji su prolazile milijarde žena kroz ljudsko postojanje.


franka, napisi pricu s poroda ako zelis, naravno  :Smile:  
htjela bih prokomentirati ovo sto si napisala o svom porodu. nazalost, to je bio tipican interventan bolnicki porod, koji je svjetlosnim godinama daleko od prirodnog poroda kakav nam je priroda namijenila i za kakav nas je opremila.   :Smile:   drip, lezanje, nemogucnost kretanja, bez bliske osobe i privatnosti, tiskanje trbuha, rezanje... sve su to procedure koje su tvom porodu oduzele prirodnost i slicnost s porodima koje su zene milijunima godina uspjesno prolazile, po 10-20 puta u zivotu.

sto se tice pucanja, nisi popucala usprkos rezanju, nego dijelom upravo zbog rezanja, a takodjer i zbog dripa, tiskanja trbuha i lezanja. da nisi imala drip koji te tjerao na tiskanje onda kada jos medjica nije bila dovoljno rasirena, da si stajala ili bila u nekom slicnom polozaju, da su ostavili tvoj trbuh na miru, bila bi sasvim drugacija prica. ali, to je jos uvijek svakodnevna praksa i realnost u nasim rodilistima... :/

----------


## sanja-m

Na koji nacin se radi carski rez u Merkuru: klasicno (rezanje trbusnih misica) ili Misgav Ladach (razmicanje trbusnih misica)?
Ima li Merkur jedinicu za prijevremeno rodjene bebe (NICU)?

----------


## mislava

kad čujem riječ Merkur sva se naježim.istina,tamo sam rodila prije 6 godina,i žao mi je što tada nije bilo Rode,vjerujem da bi bebaču i meni bilo drugačije.ovako - vrlo gorak okus u ustima.

iskreno se nadam da su se stvari tamo promijenile na bolje i da je doktor K u penziji.

----------


## dutka_lutka

Dr Krčmar?

Je u penziji, ali je preko ljeta bio u trudn. ambulanti. Kaže da je savjetnik. Jako grub pregled.

----------


## veda

Cure još nisam rodila i nadam se da i neću još 8 tj. Već 4 tj. ležim  Merkuru jer sam otvorena, primljena hitno, živa frka no to tu nije tema. Uglavnom jako sam zadovoljna. Trenutno rade sa smanjenim kapacitetom al silno trude, niti na jedng doktora se ne mogu požaliti, neki se pričljiviji pa simpatičniji a drugi mrki, naizgled arogantni al se stvarno brinu o pacijentima. bebe koje se rode prerano sele na rebro a ako prije skuže da su moguće veće komplikacije sele trudnicu u petrovu.

----------


## mislava

da,mislila sam na Krčmara..

----------


## gogga

> Na koji nacin se radi carski rez u Merkuru: klasicno (rezanje trbusnih misica) ili Misgav Ladach (razmicanje trbusnih misica)?
> Ima li Merkur jedinicu za prijevremeno rodjene bebe (NICU)?


meni su ga napravili klasicno. Rezali su, a da li rade razmicanje i da li imaju NICU neka kazu koji znaju. Ja ne znam.

----------


## Eci

Ja mislim da ih šalju na Rebro.

----------


## ariya

Kakva su vaša iskustva sa dr. Lederom?

----------


## Eci

Brrrr... Užasna.

----------


## tito

Mene su svaki put na Merkuru pregledavali u ginekološkoj ambulanti. Sestra mi je rekla da se doktor može izabrati kada se pređe u trudničku ambulantu, ali nisam uspjela pitati od kojeg tjedna se trudnice pregledavaju u trudničkoj? Ja sam sada trudna 18 tjedana, a htjela bih da mi tamo netko vodi trudnoću? (UZV mi je radio dr. Duić).

----------


## gogga

pa ja mislim da ti je tamo svaki doktor ima svoj dan kad je dezuran, pa mozda da onda preglede i kontrole uvijek obavljas taj dan u tjednu. Iako...nemam pojma kad prebacuju u trudnicku ambulantu. Ja sam svoju trudnocu vodila kod svog ginica u domu zdravlja, a u Merkur sam stigla pocetkom prosinca, u 33 tjednu.

----------


## tanja_b

> Brrrr... Užasna.


Eci, nadam se da na kraju dotični nije bio na porodu?

----------


## Eci

Nije, na porodu je bilo super, bila je neka mlada doktorica. On mi je radio kiretažu nakon prijašnje T.

----------


## mislava

za Ledera sam čula da je divan - kad mu se dolazi privatno.
mene je dvaputa pregledavao u trudničkoj,i gledao mi plodnu vodu.mogu samo reći da su mi to naneugodniji pregledi u životu.
sigurno ima i cura s pozitivnim iskustvima.

----------


## haharica

Curke, evo ja sam u 31 tjednu tudnoće i cijelu trudnoću mi vodi dr Podgajski iz Merkura i ja moram reć da sam pre zadovoljna s njim, ali naravno zanimaju me i druga mišljenja. Da li netko ima neka iskustva s njim i kakva?

----------


## green eyes

Koji dan je dr. Podgajski u ambulanti? 
Imala sam ga prilike vidjeti par puta i učinio mi se je sasvim ok.

----------


## tito

Haharice, jel ti to kod Podgajskog ideš privatno ili odlaziš na Merkur? Mene svaki put na kontrolama na Merkuru pregledava drugi doktor i to mi se ne sviđa. Voljela bih da sam kod jednog - pa do kraja. Sestra mi je rekla da se doktor izabire u kasnijoj fazi trudnoće, samo ne znam od kojeg tjedna oni računaju kasniju trudnoću!!!

----------


## dutka_lutka

Podgajski - jako dobar doktor, zna, pristupačan, nesklon nepotrebnim medikamentima.

Ne sjećam se koji dan radi u ambulanti.

Oni u pravilu vode trudnoću od 35. / 36. tjedna, ako je sve uredno.

----------


## Lovanna

Meni je obe trudnoće vodio Duić i bio je ok. Na prvom porodu je bila dr. Zmijanac i bila je odlična!! Na drugom porodu mi je bila kćer od dr. Podobnika - ona mlada plava zgodna. Nemam zamjerki, mada je 90% posla napravila babica.

----------


## haharica

Meni dr Podgajski vodi trudnoču od prvog dana jer sam se došla konzultirati kod njega šta da napravim jer sam ostala trudna pod pilulama i nisam znala dal smijem zadržati trudnoču. On inače ima ambulantu ponedjeljkom i ja stalno idem kod njega i nikad nisam išla u trudničku ambulantu. Ja sam prezadovoljna s njim al me zanimalo da li netko ima nekakvih iskustva s njim...

----------


## haharica

Tito, ja ti idem kod njega u Merkur, nikad nisam bila privatno. A jel on ima svoju privatnu ambulantu? Iskreno i da moram ići privatno ja bi išla jer sam oduševljena njime, al nisam imala pojma da se može ići i privatno kod njega...

----------


## tito

Ne znam da li Podgajski negdje radi privatno. Ma, ja sam u nekoliko navrata bila na Merkuru srijedom i svaki put je radio drugi doktor. Nazvat ću bolnicu i pitati... iako mi je sestra rekla da sve ovisi o tome koji doktor se spusti u ambulantu. Možda je zbog ljeta i godišnjih odmora raspored bio poremećen. Jedino znam da postoji raspored doktora za UZV.

----------


## alanovamama

Meni je na porodu bio Dr.K. od kojeg mi se dizala kosa na glavi, samo me jednom došao pregledati i iza toga je bilo puno krvi, da su ga i sestre upozorile, pa se više nije pojavio, već me porodio specijalizant o kome mogu reći sve naj, naj, ali najgori dio mi je bio na odjelu, od nedonošenja djeteta, do natezanja za stavljanje u inkubator zbog žutice, do neljudskog odnosa prema rodiljama hoćeš pedijatrica ili sestara, svejedno. Nadam se da se u međuvremenu sve promijenito. To je bilo prije 5 godina.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> ali najgori dio mi je bio na odjelu, od nedonošenja djeteta, do natezanja za stavljanje u inkubator zbog žutice, do neljudskog odnosa prema rodiljama hoćeš pedijatrica ili sestara, svejedno. Nadam se da se u međuvremenu sve promijenito. To je bilo prije 5 godina.


Ja probala, pa više ne bih kod nas! Sljedeći put palim u Austriju!   :Grin:

----------


## green eyes

Cure mene stvarno zanima koji dan dr. Podgajski radi dole u ambulanti u Merkuru.
Da li mi može koja konkretno odgovoriti ? Uskoro moram na kontrolu...

----------


## Trixie

Dr. Podgajski je u ginekološkoj ambulanti ponedjeljkom. Na početku trudnoće sam kontrolirala kod njega hematom. E sada postoji i neka trudnička ambulanta za koju ne znam koji dan je P. tamo. Najbolje nazovi sam Merkur

----------


## green eyes

OK. Hvala ti na informaciji!

----------


## danča

ja sam u Merkuru bila zadovoljna s doktorima(dr.Skalak, dr.Kovačević, dr. Leder, dr.Zmijanac)...ali babice u dječijim sobama su  :shock:

----------


## umiljata

Pozdrav svima, javljam se prvi puta. Prije 3 mjeseca rodila sam prekrasnu curicu, i porod je obavljen u Merkuru.
Trudnoću sam vodila kod privatnog ginića, a u bolnicu sam počela dolaziti na pregled 2 tjedna prije poroda.
Na porodu mi je bila dr. Stasenko i bila je odlična, puna razumijevanja i podrške, ali sav posao je radila babica. Po trbuhu mi je skakao dr. Balenović, on mi je bio koma, dok sam bila na dripu nervozno mi je vikao da se ne derem jer da to šteti bebi. No u onim bolovima mu nisam imala snage reći da u principu pravilno dišem, samo što pri izdisaju ispuštam i zvukove jer mi je tako lakše. Jedina pozitivna stvar kod njega je bila kod šivanja, bio je jako nježan i nisam apsolutno ništa osjetila.
Muž je bio sa mnom na porodu i to mi je jako puno značilo, puno mi je pomogao.
Smještaj je bio odličan (dvokrevetna soba), a sestre su bile OK. Neke više neke manje. Iako mi je veza u bolnici bio prof. Ciglar (šef ginekologije), neki su se prema meni ponašali super, a neki kao i prema svima drugima.
U svakom slučaju, čak i da pri sljedećoj trudnoći neću imati nikakvu vezu u Merkuru, ponovno ću ići tamo.

----------


## green eyes

Uskoro bih i ja trebala u Merkur na porođaj, pa mi je tvoj post vrlo ineresantan.
Jedino mi se ne sviđa što su ti uvalili drip(ne znam da li si ga mogla odbiti?) i što su ti skakali po trbuhu.
Najviše mi je drago što ti je bila dr. Stasenko; kad bih mogla planirati i birati, ona bi bila moj izbor!
 Kada si rodila; možda naletim na nju? Mislim koji dan.
Želim ti brzi oporavak i čuvaj svoju bebicu.  :Smile:

----------


## umiljata

Rodila sam u utorak popodne, ali stvarno ne znam kad ona radi. Probaj pitati, možda postoji šansa da se dogovoriš da ti ona bude na porodu.
Kaj se tiče dripa, morali su mi ga dati, prenjela sam 6 dana i u principu ni taj dan nisam trebala roditi, ali su ipak odlučili da ostanem u bolnici, probušili mi vodenjak i dali mi drip jer trudova uopće nije bilo. Malenoj se očito nije žurilo van  :Smile:  
Skakanje po trbuhu na kraju krajeva i nije bilo tak strašno, možda bi mi i duže trebalo da ih nije bilo, ovako su bila dovoljna samo 4 truda (dva dobra, a dva kriva - u glavu) da malena izađe. Sve je trajalo 5 sati (od trenutka dobivanja dripa, pa do izlaska bebe).
Moj ginić mi je poslije rekao da su me baš "fino" zrezali, ali nakon mjesec dana sam se skroz oporavila.
Želim ti brz i ne jako bolan porod (traži epiduralnu ODMAH, ja sam budala glumila hrabrost i na kraju prekasno tražila) i dobre doktore i babice. Kaj čekaš, curu ili dečka?

----------


## green eyes

Čekam dečka. Mogao bi svaki dan iako mi je termin za kojih 10 dana.
Što se tiče dripa,ja ti ga ne volim jer mi pri prvom porodu nije ni trebao ni pomogao,samo me još više boljelo.
Što se tiče epiduralne,skeptična sam prema njoj jer povećava šanse za carski.
 Uglavnom,nadam se što prirodnijem porodu,a na trudove i bolove sam spremna; već znam što me čeka.
 Jedino što ne znam je osoblje i njihovi stavovi. No nadam se da će sve biti ok.

----------


## umiljata

Teško mi je reći kakvi su stavovi i ponašanje osoblja, jer je meni veza bio šef ginekologije i svi su to znali, pa su se prema meni super odnosili, ali mi se nekak čini da su i prema drugima više-manje isti. Na dan mog poroda je dr. Stasenko bila cijeli dan, i slušala sam ju kak se odnosi prema drugim rodiljama, i prema svima je bila super, kao i sa mnom. Kaj se tiče sestara, ima ih i boljih i lošijih. Jedino kaj mi se ne sviđa to što kad je dijete kod njih, a bude gladno, ako nije vrijeme da ide k tebi, nahrane ti ga, pa ti ga poslije donesu sitog i očekuju da ga staviš na cicu. Ali vjerujem da sam reagirala, da bi mi ju nosili.
No sad ti je Merkur u preuređenju (rade nove boksove), pa ti se može dogoditi da te pošalju u neku drugu bolnicu ak im je gužva.

----------


## green eyes

Koliko sam shvatila, beba nije s tobom u sobi?
 Nikako mi se ne sviđa da mi donose bebu već uhranjenu sa ne znam čime. 
Želim ga hraniti isključivo iz vlastite proizvodnje.  :Smile:  
Znam da im je gužva zbog preuređenja, ali ne vjerujem da bi me slali nekuda drugamo.
 Nedavno sam ležala kod njih na čuvanju trudnoće, pa možda i to ima neke veze...
Što se tiče dr. Stasenko, žena je super. Mene je jednom u životu vidjela, i ponijela se kao da sam njena pacijentica godinama! Ma, fenomenalna je!

----------


## Eci

Već sam negdje napisala svoja pozitivna iskustva iz Merkura pa da se ne ponavljam. Bebe su sa tobom u sobi, osim kad idu na kupanje i prematanje, a to je oko 3 puta dnevno. Ja sam naglasila da ne želim da mi ga dohranjuju i nikad nisu (bar ja nisam primjetila, uvijek je bio jako raspoložen za cicanje kad bi ga donjeli). Samo sve treba reči. Mnoge od nas čudi činjenica da ima puno žena koje žele dohranu, ne žele bebe sa sobom u sobi i sl. Čak mislim i više od nas. Kad sam rekla da želim da beba bude samnom po noći baš su se začudili, ali su poštovali moje želje. Isto tako i pri porodu.

----------


## ms. ivy

zna li netko kako će izgledati nova rađaona?

----------


## TONI

I mene bi zanimala nova rađaona kako se termin bliži   :Smile:

----------


## Trixie

> zna li netko kako će izgledati nova rađaona?


Da, i mene ovo zanima..

----------


## Franciska75

Ja do kraja mjeseca bi trebala roditi u Merkuru, pa ako netko ima friške informacije, ili bilo kakve, ono - od susjede kćer rodila ili od kolegice sa posla nećakinja...   :Grin:

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

ne kužim nekaj.kaj nije dijete s tobom u sobi ak ti to hoćeš.ja sam čula da je u merkuru rooming 24 h.

----------


## Eci

> ne kužim nekaj.kaj nije dijete s tobom u sobi ak ti to hoćeš.ja sam čula da je u merkuru rooming 24 h.


Pa napisala sam da je.

----------


## ms. ivy

stvarno 24-satni, bez odnošenja na preglede i prematanje, u vrijeme obroka i posjeta?

----------


## Drimm

> stvarno 24-satni, bez odnošenja na preglede i prematanje, u vrijeme obroka i posjeta?


Odnose ih na preglede, kupanje. Za vrijeme posjeta mislim da može beba biti s tobom ako nemaš posjeta, odnosno ne izlaziš na hodnik. A prematati možeš i sama ako želiš.
Po noći je s tobom beba. Ako želiš. Ali baš 24h sigurno ne možeš biti s bebom kad je pregledavaju.
S druge strane, ako je gužva i beba ok otpuštaju i drugog dana od poroda.

----------


## Drimm

E da, ovo su moja sjećanja od prije 2,5 godine. Možda se što promijenilo.

----------


## zg franka

Moja sjećanja su od prije 4,5 god. Bebe jesu cijelo vrijeme s tobom. Odnosili su ih tokom dana na pregled i prematanje, navečer na kupanje. Znam da je također moguće dati bebu preko noći u sobu s bebama - ako mama izrazi želju. Inače beba i preko noći ostaje s mamom. Kako je danas - ne znam, ali ne vjerujem da je došlo do velikih promjena.

----------


## ms. ivy

drimm, i ja imam takvo iskustvo otprije 3,5 godine ali to *nije* 24h rooming in.

----------


## zg franka

Nije doslovno, ali što zanači odnjeti djete na kupanje na 1/2 sata do sat, ili ga odnjeti na prematanje na 15 min.? Ako je mama odlučila dati dijete na spavanje u sobu za bebe, pa nije li to njena odluka o mogućnosti korištenja 24-tverosatnog rooming-in-a? Ja sam ga koristila, iako mi je dijete dobilo žuticu i 2 dana bilo pod svjetlima. Ostalih 5 dana bio je cijelo vrijeme sa mnom osim za prematanje i kupanje.

----------


## nikka

> Ja sam bila nekoliko puta na pregledu kod doktora Podgajskog u Merkuru i bio mi je čisto ok. Nije da sada nešto previše objašnjava, ali pretpostavljam da je to zbog pune čekaonice žena.Sve u svemu sve pozitivno.


Ja o njemu mogu reći sve naj, naj!

----------


## ms. ivy

prije 3,5 godine to kupanje i prematanje nije trajalo 15 min ni pola sata. ne govorim o mogućnosti da mama traži da odnesu bebu, nego o tome a koliko dugo je odnose "po rasporedu". ako se to promijenilo, odlično!

----------


## Eci

Je, promijenilo se. Kad kupaju/presvlače bebe vračaju ih kako je koje gotovo, a prije su čekali da svi budu gotovi i tek ih onda vračali. Jasno mi je da to nije 24h u pravom smislu, ali je i to pomak na bolje.

----------


## lexy

Jel zna netko da li prof. Podobnik još uvijek radi u Mekuru?
I jel otvorio možda negdje novu ordinaciju ili možda privatno rodilište kako se pričalo prošle godine?
Stara ordinacija je bila na Trešnjevci.

----------


## umiljata

Zadnje što znam za Podobnika je da i dalje radi u Merkuru (6. mjesec 2007). Nekad je bio šef, ali su ga sad degradirali jer ima svoju privatnu praksu, a i zamjerio se nekim ljudima.
Kaj se tiče njegovog rada privatno, još uvijek ima staru ordinaciju, ali gradi novu + rodilište, ali to je tek u fazi nastajanja.
Btw, ja ga uopće ne volim, jako mi je antipatičan, a i kolko sam shvatila ne vole ga baš ni njegove kolege. Navodno je u bolnici samo dobar prema pacijenticama koje idu kod njega privatno, a prema ostalima dosta bahat i bezobrazan. No to je samo moje mišljenje, vjerujem da ima i onih kojima je on OK.

----------


## lexy

Saznala sam da Podobnik u prosincu otvara na Svetom Duhu novu ordinaciju +rodilište. Naručiti se na pregled može tek za 10 dana i to za siječanj. Inače, Podobnik je meni bio odličan u prvoj trudnoći koja je bila izrazito rizična, i uvjerenja sam da nisam naletila na njega (išla sam kod njega privat) moj bebač danas možda ni ne bi bio tu. U bolnici nije bio bogzna kako ljubazan prema meni, ali sam se ipak osjećala sigurno u njegovim rukama. Istina je, trebao bi poraditi na taktičnosti i uljudnosti, ali da je izniman stručnjak i to je sigurno.

----------


## umiljata

Svakako je stručnjak, tu se nema kaj reći, ali ponašanje i osnove kulture su mu na nuli. No kaj ćeš, bolje išta nego ništa  :Smile:  
Sretno s drugom trudnoćom.

----------


## lexy

umiljata, hvala na dobrim željama za drugu trudnoću! Nažalost, malo je vjerojatno da ću je uspjeti ostvariti zbog problema koje sam imala u prvoj, a i posljedica koje su ostale. No, u nadi je spas.

----------


## umiljata

Žao mi je lexy :/ 
Hej, ali kao što i sama kažeš, u nadi je spas, pa se tako i ja nadam da ćeš ipak uspjeti.
stvarno ti držim sve fige ovog svijeta da uspiješ!!!!!!!!   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## rinče

molila bih vas za pomoć , slijedeći pregled bi trebala obaviti u  trudničkoj ambulanti i htjela bi pregled obaviti kod dr. Stasenko jel ima tko informaciju kojim danom radi u ambulanti i jel  se potrebno naručivati ili samo doći sa uputnicom i čekati ?   i do kada traje jutarnja , s do kada popodnevna smjena? Kada je najbolje doći da se ne čeka dugo?

unaprijed zahvaljujem!!  :Smile:

----------


## TONI

dr. stasenko je petkom nakon 10. dobro je prije provjeriti telefonom za svaki slučaj.

----------


## zg franka

Dr. Stasenko mi je bila na prvom porodu. Bila sam oduševljena njome - bila je prava podrška i čovjek u zaista bolnim trenucima. Voljela bih kada bi mi prisustvovala i drugom porodu (za cca 3 mj.).

----------


## rinče

ja sam bila oduševljena s njom na trudničkom tečaju , iako sam danas čula da se ovaj vikend  sele u ono privatno rodilište koje otvara Podobnik  i koliko se  sjećam ona je na predavanjima rekla da i ona odlazi raditi tamo tako da mi  se to upoće ne sviđa.
Jel tko čuo kakvu informaciju za privatno rodilište i koji doktori će tamo raditi?

----------


## zg franka

Rinče, imaš više info na topicu:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...183&highlight=.

Dr. Stasenko isto odlazi? A ja računala na nju da ako neće biti novaca za privatno rodilište, da će me opet porađati na Merkuru. Joj, bit će glavobolja...  :Sad:

----------


## Bambi

Evo samo da javim svoje iskustvo iz Merkura od 6.12. kad sam rodila.
Na pregledu u rodilištu je na mene skoro pala velika lampa, koja se srušila sama od sebe, a ja sam od nje bila udaljena par centimetra, u padu je ipak okrznula sestru, a ja doživjela :shock: 

Osim tog ružnog iskustva o doktorima i babicama mogu reći sve najbolje, porađao me dr. Roki, a od mog primitka do kraja poroda i šivanja povremeno je dolazio i tješio me specijalizant dr.Škrobonja (mislim da se tako preziva). Sve mi je stručno objašnjavao, tješio...ma bio je divan...stalno je dolazio...bio strog kad je morao...
u kratko: ostao mi je porod u ljepšem sjećanju, jer je u bolnim trenucima bio jako suosjećajan, nježan i pažljiv...
Ostavio je dojam stručnosti i mislim da mu taj poziv baš "leži".
Mislim da je on iz Rijeke, pa blago ženama koje on bude porađao.

----------


## limunada

Jučer sam bila na pregledu u trudničkoj ambulanti, kod dr.Stasenko.
Za nju stvarno samo pohvale. Pristupačna, spremna sve objasniti, nježna kod pregleda. Stvarno sve kako bi uvijek trebalo biti. 
Za 3 tjedna opet sam na kontroli kod nje, a prvi petak u veljači na UZV, tako da izgleda da ne odlazi, bar za sad.

----------


## rinče

odlično . daj mi samo reci jel  radila ujutro ili popodne?

----------


## limunada

U trudničku ambulantu, bar su meni tako rekli kad sam nazvala, treba doći ujutro od 8. Na redu sam bila iza 10 jer sam došla oko pola 10.
Netko je na ovom topicu napisao da je ona petkom od 10 dežurna u trudničkoj.

----------


## zg franka

Saznala iz prve ruke - dr. Stasenko ne odlazi (barem ne u privatno rodilište).

----------


## limunada

> Saznala iz prve ruke - dr. Stasenko ne odlazi (barem ne u privatno rodilište).


 :D  :D

----------


## iva1602

Evo ja sam nova na ovom forumu,trudna sam 25.tjedana i također mislim roditi u Merkuru....

Zanima me zna li netko možda mogu li pred kraj trudnoće, kad odlazim na zadnje preglede u bolnicu, odabrat doktora kod kojeg ću odlazit na preglede? ja bi također pogodila smjenu dr.Stasenko ako je ikako moguće... e sad ne znam moram li samo doći u ono vrijeme kad je njeno radno vrijeme u ambulanti ili je moram kontaktirat telefonom...

----------


## rinče

koliko ja znam naručivanja u trudničkoj ambulanti nema , već moraš doći s uputnicom i čekati .Mislim da svaki dan je drugi doktor dežuran u ambulanti tako da trebaš jedino saznati koji je to dan  ( u slučaju Stasenko petak ) .  Ali s obzirom da se pregledi u trudničkoj ambulanti obavljaju od otprilike 34-36 tjedna , a tebi je sada 25 tjedan provjeri još prije nego što ćeš ići na preled da se nešto nije promijenilo u rasporedu doktora.

pozdrav !

----------


## bleeda

pitanjce.... pošto sam skroz na skroz neupućena

za sad na preglede i UZV idem kod svog soc ginekologa. da li uopće moram ići u bolnicu na pregled, ili mogu cijelu trudnoću voditi kod svog ginekologa i u Merkur doći samo roditi? 

malo sam zbunjena po pitanju svega toga, kad, kome, koji pregledi, koji doktori  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Bambi

> za sad na preglede i UZV idem kod svog soc ginekologa. da li uopće moram ići u bolnicu na pregled, ili mogu cijelu trudnoću voditi kod svog ginekologa i u Merkur doći samo roditi?


Meni su u Merkuru na telefon rekli da mogu samo tamo doći roditi bez pregleda kod njihovih doktora ali moram spadati u njihovu bolnicu po mjestu stanovanja.

----------


## TONI

Ako po mjestu stanovanja pripadaš u Merkur, tada ne moraš k njima prije na pregled da bi te primili. No, obično od 38. ili 39. tj. svi šalju u trudničku na ctg. Ako ne spadaš po mjestu stanovanja, traže bar jedan pregled u njihovoj trudničkoj da bi te primili na porod. Tako su meni objasnili - ja ne spadam po mjestu stanovanja.

----------


## tito

Molim cure koje su nedavno rodile u Merkuru da opišu svoja iskustva. Treba li nositi svoje spavaćice i sl. Kako je s rooming in-om? Da li su sestre susretljive oko pomoći s dojenjem?

----------


## zg franka

Cure, gdje je trudnička ambulanta (prizemlje, 1. kat?) i da li je dr. Stasenko definitivno petkom tamo?

----------


## rinče

trudnička ambulanta ti je u prizemlju , a što se tiće Stasenko možda da nazoveš i pitaš ako misliš ići ovaj petak da nije slučajno na godišnjem .

----------


## Eci

> Molim cure koje su nedavno rodile u Merkuru da opišu svoja iskustva. Treba li nositi svoje spavaćice i sl. Kako je s rooming in-om? Da li su sestre susretljive oko pomoći s dojenjem?


Spavačice možeš nositi svoje, ali bi ti ja preporučila njihove koje u svako doba možeš dobiti čiste i ispeglane. Svojih bi trebala bar 3-4 dnevno.
Rooming in je ok, nose ih samo 3 puta na presvlačenje po pola sata. Za po noći im moraš reći ako želiš da ti beba ostane jer većina mama to ne želi ( :? )
Za dojenje ne znam jer mi (hvala Bogu) nije trebala pomoć.  :Smile:

----------


## Bambi

> Spavačice možeš nositi svoje, ali bi ti ja preporučila njihove koje u svako doba možeš dobiti čiste i ispeglane. Svojih bi trebala bar 3-4 dnevno


Ja ne bih preporučila njihove jer su dosta krute (materijal ko plahta) i ne mogu se slobodno okretat u krevetu jer mi je namještanje otežano zbog rane od epiziotomije. ja si uzmem svoje udobne i dugačke  koje se mogu zakopčat

----------


## TONI

Kad sam rodila Toni prije 3 i pol godine sestre su se jako trudile pokazati kako dojiti i nisu se ljutile (osim jedne mlade plavuše koja je tvrdila da je dojenje prirodno i kako nam onda ne ide) kad bi ih se zvalo da pomognu. Beba moje cimerice nikako nije htjela sisati i zaista su se sve sestre i pedijatrica trudile oko nje i bebe kako bi dojenje profunkcioniralo.

----------


## Bambi

> Kad sam rodila Toni prije 3 i pol godine sestre su se jako trudile pokazati kako dojiti i nisu se ljutile (osim jedne mlade plavuše koja je tvrdila da je dojenje prirodno i kako nam onda ne ide) kad bi ih se zvalo da pomognu. Beba moje cimerice nikako nije htjela sisati i zaista su se sve sestre i pedijatrica trudile oko nje i bebe kako bi dojenje profunkcioniralo.


Super ! Baš mi je drago! Ja nemam takvo iskustvo ni prije dvije godine ni sad[/code][/list]

----------


## tito

Cure, puno hvala na brzim odgovorima.

----------


## zg franka

I ja se zahvaljujem na odgovoru. Neću ići ovaj petak jer sam u 27.tj. Još ću malo pričekati, pa ću otići do nje.

----------


## leonardo

pozdrav svim trudnicama ,,evo ja sam 35,1 tjedanu i planiran roditi u Merkuru.Prvi pregled tamo cu obaviti ovaj tjedan  :Heart:  ...nadam se da ce sve proci ok!!

----------


## rinče

pozdrav leonardo !
ja sam u 36 tjednu i namjeravam roditi u merkuru!

----------


## dani1

Prije 3,5 god. rodila sam prvo dijete u Merkuru, na carskom su mi bile dr. Zmijanac i dr. Stasenko. Za obadvije samo rijeći pohvale. Što se tiće sestara na odjelu prvi puta kad su mi donjeli dijete, nakon dva dana intenzivne gdje sam vidjela dijete samo na jedno 30-tak sek., sestra mi je dijete stavila na dojku i rekla eto mama to je to. Poslije me nitko nije pitao da li ima problema ili da li mi treba pomoć, a kad sam izluđena u neko doba noći došla do dječje sobe i molila sestru za pomoć jer dijete cijelo vrijeme plaće i neće sisati, krvnički mi je stisnula bradavicu da sam skoro opala u nesvjest i rekla eto mlijeka ima i da što bi ona sada trebala napraviti (to je inače jedna debela, kratko pošišana poblajhana sestra iz dječje sobe-KATASTROFA). Spavačice su bile katastrofa, grube, ogromne s ogromnim V izrezom do pupka (spašavale su nas ziherice kojima bi smanjile otvor) i u to vrijeme mogle su se imati samo njihove spavaćice. Veseli me vijest da se sada mogu donjeti svoje spavaćice :D. Sad sam u 24. tjednu trudniće i ići ću roditi u Merkur. Dr. Zmijanac je otišla u Podobnikovo privatno rodilište tako da ću ja sad odabrati dr. Dujića-prema preporuci pa Vam se javim kad kod njega obavim ultrazvuk.

----------


## iva1602

a kakav je dr.Roki.... zna li netko nešto o njemu,jel ugodan i ljubazan liječnik?

----------


## dani1

Nisam kod njega kontrolirala trudnoču, ali mi je on bio kod prijema u bolnicu na odjel patologije-zapravo sam tjedan dana ležala u predrađaoni. Djelovao mi je jako simpa, cijelo vrijeme me pokušavao oraspoložiti, a pri pregledu je bio izuzetno nježan.

----------


## zvechka

> a kakav je dr.Roki....


Mene je porodio 2. put. Šta da ti kažem, naoko simpatičan. A onda ti veli, "a nije te bolilo kad je ulazilo unutra?"
Na to sam ostala  :shock: 
Na nesreću, nisam se na vrijeme snašla i odbrusila mu svašta...

----------


## iva1602

> a kakav je dr.Roki....
> 			
> 		
> 
> Mene je porodio 2. put. Šta da ti kažem, naoko simpatičan. A onda ti veli, "a nije te bolilo kad je ulazilo unutra?"
> Na to sam ostala  :shock: 
> Na nesreću, nisam se na vrijeme snašla i odbrusila mu svašta...


isuse božeee... grozno.... baš mi je žao kaj si imala takvo iskustvo

----------


## iva1602

> a kakav je dr.Roki....
> 			
> 		
> 
> Mene je porodio 2. put. Šta da ti kažem, naoko simpatičan. A onda ti veli, "a nije te bolilo kad je ulazilo unutra?"
> Na to sam ostala  :shock: 
> Na nesreću, nisam se na vrijeme snašla i odbrusila mu svašta...


izgleda da je čovjek želio biti malo duhovit ali na totalno krivi način...

ja sam čula da je dobar,e pa sad nemam pojma.... al da mi tako nešto netko kaže na porodu...  :shock:

----------


## zvechka

Je, vrlo duhovito... Pogotovo kad je čovjek izmučen od poroda, sve te boli... 
Osim toga čula sam još da je na trudničkom tečaju rekao ženama za porod: "To vam je ko da serete!" i nekon poroda: "Zašit ću te ja da ti muž bude zadovoljan." Mislim da to nije nimalo primjereno. Ali naravno, svakom paše drugačija vrsta humora.

----------


## iva1602

> Je, vrlo duhovito... Pogotovo kad je čovjek izmučen od poroda, sve te boli... 
> Osim toga čula sam još da je na trudničkom tečaju rekao ženama za porod: "To vam je ko da serete!" i nekon poroda: "Zašit ću te ja da ti muž bude zadovoljan." Mislim da to nije nimalo primjereno. Ali naravno, svakom paše drugačija vrsta humora.


uf sad molim boga da ne pogodim baš njegovu smjenu ...

a kako si inače bila zadovoljna s bolnicom...ja se spremam prvi put tamo roditi i baš me strah, upravo me strah toga da ne nabasam na nekog ludog doktora jer i meni onda skoči tlak i živčana sam.

----------


## zvechka

Pa ok. Meni bolnica ko bolnica nije loša. Sobe za babinjače su lijepo uređene, WCi su OK. Osoblje je meni bilo skroz u redu. Nemam primjedbi. Prvi put mi je bilo bolje jedino to što me porodio Podobnik kod kojeg sam vodila trudnoću. Rooming je meni super stvar, jako je lijepo imati bebicu stalno kod sebe (ili skoro stalno).

----------


## ms. ivy

zna li netko kakav je sad raspored u trudničkoj ambulanti?

----------


## Bambi

> a kakav je dr.Roki.... zna li netko nešto o njemu,jel ugodan i ljubazan liječnik?


Meni o.k. voli se zezati, al sad uz njega radi jedan mladi, zgodan, al.....on je ne može biti bolji...tak je   :Smile:  !

----------


## Gaby

Bok procitala sam stare postove pa vidim da dr Stasenko ipak nije otisla u privato rodiliste. Zna li netko da li se u meduvremenu predomislila i ipak otisla. Iskreno, nadam sse da nije.

----------


## limunada

Ne nije. I neće - tako barem kaže sestra koja radi s njom.

----------


## Gaby

Limunada, puno hvala na lijepoj vijesti za početak novog dana  :D

----------


## limunada

Nema na čemu.   :Kiss:

----------


## maca faca

> od dr Valetića bježati glavom bez obzira.


 meni je dr valetić spasio kčer u 35 tjednu sam došla s trudovima tek nakon nove godine naravno da su svi bili na skijanju i bio je dr lončar dežuran, nadrokso me normabelima i sa sto čuda tableta da mi se smire trudovi, treči porod mi je bio pobogu znam kad djete izlazi, ali mislila sam da je dok ipak dok, a ja obična mama i slušala ga dva dana, napokon je došao valetić izvadio plodnu vodu i pao u nesvijest kad je vidio žabokrečinu šibnuo me u boks i pazi sad ovo dok mi je probušio vodenjak sa zadnjom vodom mi je djete izašlo cca porod je trajao 4 minute. Genijalno, da je po lončaru mala nebi bila živa, ja bi u najboljem slučaju dobila samo sepsu i tako dalje, na prvoj viziti lončara je podobnik predamnom lijepo oprao da mu ja stvarno nisam imala kaj reći, moja iskustva u 3 poroda u merkuru su pre dobra, nadam se da lončar zna sada mnogo više i da se više konzultira sa starijim i iskusnijim kolegama, jer je fakat zabrljao. hvala bogu mi smo dobro obje i s djetetom mi je sve ok, iako smo morale ostati 21 dan  u merkuru- preživjele smo, dakle svim doktorima uključujući i podobnika su super u merkuru, sviđa mi se što se svi konzultiraju jedni s drugima, a podobnik je dosta sirov i izravan, čak pomalo brutalan, ali ja to cijenim, volim znat u svakom trenutku što mi se događa.

----------


## ssss

U zadnje vrijeme se češče prisječam poroda kad vidim aktualnog predsjednika SAD-a :/  a nije bio on nego Dr.Roki  :Laughing:   (neznam dali još nekom njih dvoje imaju sličnosti ali meni DA)

----------


## Bambi

> Muca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> od dr Valetića bježati glavom bez obzira.
> 
> 
>  meni je dr valetić spasio kčer u 35 tjednu sam došla s trudovima tek nakon nove godine naravno da su svi bili na skijanju i bio je dr lončar dežuran, nadrokso me normabelima i sa sto čuda tableta da mi se smire trudovi, treči porod mi je bio pobogu znam kad djete izlazi, ali mislila sam da je dok ipak dok, a ja obična mama i slušala ga dva dana, napokon je došao valetić izvadio plodnu vodu i pao u nesvijest kad je vidio žabokrečinu šibnuo me u boks i pazi sad ovo dok mi je probušio vodenjak sa zadnjom vodom mi je djete izašlo cca porod je trajao 4 minute. Genijalno, da je po lončaru mala nebi bila živa, ja bi u najboljem slučaju dobila samo sepsu i tako dalje, na prvoj viziti lončara je podobnik predamnom lijepo oprao da mu ja stvarno nisam imala kaj reći, moja iskustva u 3 poroda u merkuru su pre dobra, nadam se da lončar zna sada mnogo više i da se više konzultira sa starijim i iskusnijim kolegama, jer je fakat zabrljao. hvala bogu mi smo dobro obje i s djetetom mi je sve ok, iako smo morale ostati 21 dan  u merkuru- preživjele smo, dakle svim doktorima uključujući i podobnika su super u merkuru, sviđa mi se što se svi konzultiraju jedni s drugima, a podobnik je dosta sirov i izravan, čak pomalo brutalan, ali ja to cijenim, volim znat u svakom trenutku što mi se događa.




e baš mi je drago da je sve dobro završilo  :D 
tebi i bebi   :Kiss:

----------


## tenshi

> kad sam izluđena u neko doba noći došla do dječje sobe i molila sestru za pomoć jer dijete cijelo vrijeme plaće i neće sisati, krvnički mi je stisnula bradavicu da sam skoro opala u nesvjest i rekla eto mlijeka ima i da što bi ona sada trebala napraviti (to je inače jedna debela, kratko pošišana poblajhana sestra iz dječje sobe-KATASTROFA). Spavačice su bile katastrofa, grube, ogromne s ogromnim V izrezom do pupka (spašavale su nas ziherice kojima bi smanjile otvor).


dani, mozda imam dobre vijesti za tebe, makar ne mogu biti sigurna - kad sam ja lezala na hodniku, ta se sestra rastajala od drugih, cinilo se da joj je zadnji dan, nesto sam iz njihovih razgovora nacula da odlazi drugdje nekamo... ali nemoj me drzati za rijec! i pitaj boga je li to ta na koju ti mislis   :Grin:  

ja sam  si stavila bedz (prije poroda, da ne paradiram okolo svojim cicama), pa mi je sestra koja je profesorica primaljama na praksi  rekla da to moram skinuti i nadodala, valjda da me utjesi, da su nam sad sise ionakonajljepse, a tek kad dode mlijeko.... e j*** ga, znam da su najljepse, ali ih svejedno ne zelim okolo pokazivati - a bila sam na hodniku, usto! no nakon poroda mi nije smetalo jer mi je ionako l. stalno dojila.

roki je ok, ali ima taj neki surovi humor, sprda se sa svacim,no ne bih ga zbog toga izbjegavala.

@ssss: bogme, sad kad si to rekla, ima nesto u tome...   :Laughing:  mozda je stvar u gardu?

----------


## masaly

Bok svima. Sad baš čitam i nigdje nemogu naći nešto o dr.Duiću. On mi je bio na 2 uzv do sada i nemam baš neki komentar na njega. Ni dobar ni loš. Dali netko ima iskustva kod njega?? Kakav je na porodu??

----------


## klarah

NItko ništa o dr. Duiću?
I ja trebam ovaj tjedan otići kod njega na cervikometriju, poslala me moja priv. ginekologica zbog skraćenog cerviksa (cca 2,5 cm, 23 tjedna trudna)
Trebam otići k njemu i to u ultrazvučnu ambulantu, jer je on kao stručnjak za takve stvari pa će on i odlučiti dal trebam ići na serklaž ili ne.
Ajmo curke koje nešto znaju o njemu? Kakav je na pregledu, jel ga se može pitati štogod.... Mlad, star (to i nije baš prevažno), ali eto da čujemo malo iskustva s njim.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Sad baš čitam i nigdje nemogu naći nešto o dr.Duiću. On mi je bio na 2 uzv do sada i nemam baš neki komentar na njega. Ni dobar ni loš. Dali netko ima iskustva kod njega??


Ja sam bila jako zadovoljna (bila jednom na razgovoru o amniocentezi i jednom poslije poroda, vadio zaostale ugruške).



> Kakav je na porodu??


Na porodu ti je mlađa služba, a stariji liječnik dolazi tek ako se nešto zakomplicira, ili treba raditi carski rez. 
Ako sve ide OK, ponekad se doktori i ne miješaju, nego ti je na porodu babica (i, po mogućnosti, TM). 
Muž na porodu je poželjan i ako trenutno nema nikog od osoblja, a žena rađa, pa da ih pozove - tako je bilo mojoj sestri.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> NItko ništa o dr. Duiću?
> I ja trebam ovaj tjedan otići kod njega na cervikometriju, poslala me moja priv. ginekologica zbog skraćenog cerviksa (cca 2,5 cm, 23 tjedna trudna)
> Trebam otići k njemu i to u ultrazvučnu ambulantu, jer je on kao stručnjak za takve stvari pa će on i odlučiti dal trebam ići na serklaž ili ne..
> Ajmo curke koje nešto znaju o njemu? Kakav je na pregledu, jel ga se može pitati štogod....


Meni je bio super, a pitati možeš, on ti odgovori kratko i stručno. Mislim, ako je pametno pitanje  :Smile:  



> Mlad, star (to i nije baš prevažno), ali eto da čujemo malo iskustva s njim.


Srednjih godina.

----------


## tenshi

meni je duic bio bezveze na uzv... mislim, strucno je on to obavio, vjerujem, ali samo je nesto pokazivao specijalizanticama, prema meni nije ni okrenuo ekran, obratio mi se samo da me pita ono sto ionako pise u povijesti bolesti (zasto to postoji ako nitko od doktora to ne cita?   :Rolling Eyes:  ), a ja ga nisam nista stigla pitati zato sto je upao roki da dode kod njegove pacijentice dati drugo misljenje i duic je samo izasao bez ikakve isprike, pozdrava, votevr.  sestra me -vidjevsi valjda moj sokirani izraz lica- utjesila da je (misleci na nalaz) sve u redu i da samo dodem redovno na kontrolu.

ali cula sam da je strucan i zene su obicno zadovoljne njime   :Grin:

----------


## klarah

Hvala cure.

Dakle, koliko sam shvatila ok je, ali jedan od onih koji ne objašnjavaju i nisu ovak presimpatični u komunikaciji. Ali najvažnije od svega i je da sve bude ok, lako za drugo.

Još kad bi netko znao kad je on u ultrazvučnoj ambulanti? To je nešto drugo od gin. ambulante. Nisam nikad bila prije u bolnici na pregledu, nemam pojma još kak to ide.

A sve se mislim i koliko mi je pametno ić u Merkur, ali to je neka druga tema... a i čovjek kad sve pročita tek nije više pametan.

----------


## morula

meni je dr duic vodio trudnocu od pocetka, bila sam kod njega na pregledu cca svaka 4 tjedna i za njega imam samo rijeci hvale... jako profesionalan, inzistirao je da svaku sitnicu istjeramo na cistac, sve sta mu je bilo imalo sumnjivo smo redovito kontrolirali, imala sam problema sa secerom... muz je nekoliko puta bio samnom na pregledu i pokazivao je i meni i njemu sve na uzv, nekad ima vise vremena, pa detaljnije objasnjava, nekad manje, pa mi je samo rekao da je sve super i kad se vidimo sljedeci put, ali je uvijek spremno odgovarao na sva moja pitanja... kad sam dosla rodit bio je dezuran i pitali su me da li da ga zovu, ali sve je bilo super i ja sam se prepustila u ruke mladim doktoricama, a on je dosao u prolazu i sve je bilo super... to su moja iskustva...

----------


## masaly

Znači to je to o Duiću....Ja sam kod njega bila dva puta i ništa posebno nije komunicirao ali je sve bilo ok. Onako profesionalan. Nije mi okrenuo ekran nego mi je samo dao sliku i iskomentirao da je sve ok. Nadam se da će sve biti ok na porodu.  Pozz svima  :Smile:

----------


## djeca su zakon

Iz svog iskustva:
*Duic* - vrlo profesionalan i ozbiljan, brizan. Meni je na UZV okretao ekran i isprintao 4 x 3D slike,  bas je ulovio lice (jedino sto sam ja prepoznala onako full    :Wink:  
Inace covjek ima hrpu odgovornosti, mislim da je glavni na rodilistu, pa ga i razumijem zasto nema sad vremena bas za puno razgovora, pogotovo kad je sve u redu s bebom i s mamom - kratak je i jasan.
Kada sam gore bila na cuvanju tjedan dana, u viziti je isto kratko odgovarao na moja pitanja, ali sam ga svejedno zaustavila na hodniku da ga jos nesto pitam, uz ispriku ako sam dosadna   :Embarassed:  , a on se lijepo nasmijao, potapsao me po ramenu i rekao samo vi recite   :Love:  
To mi je bas potvrdilo tu moju sliku o njemu. Kraj njega budite bez brige, koliko se sjecam i na gin. pregledu je ok.
Na UZV je srijedom, a u trudnickoj ambulanti petkom od 13h (prije njega je dr. Jukic - zenska, cula sam da je pazljiva.

----------


## Baby

Dr. Duić je vrhunski profesionalac u svome poslu, na Merkuru je jako cijenjen po pitanju UZV! Nije pretjerano komunikativan u smislu da je šutljiv, dinstanciran i kratak u odgovorima, ali dok sam ležala u bolnici me je puno puta oduševio strpljenjem i susretljivošću dok su mu trudnice dosađivale na hodniku ili u viziti... Dr. Duić je, po svemu što sam čula i vidjela, za svaku pohvalu!

----------


## djeca su zakon

Samo da javim: *Vratila se dr. Stassenko!
*  :D

----------


## nikka

> Samo da javim: *Vratila se dr. Stassenko!
> *  :D


Koliko ja znam nije je bilo jer si je nogu slomila.

Mene zanima da li netko od vas ima kakvog iskustva sa dr. Podgajskim?

----------


## silvija222

> djeca su zakon prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo da javim: *Vratila se dr. Stassenko!
> *  :D
> 
> 
> Koliko ja znam nije je bilo jer si je nogu slomila.
> 
> Mene zanima da li netko od vas ima kakvog iskustva sa dr. Podgajskim?


Doktor Podgajski je moj ginekolog i ja sam prezadovoljna s njim!

----------


## nikka

i moj   :Smile:  
a da li možda znaš da li će preseliti rodilište i ginekologiju u onaj novi
dio koji su izgradili?

----------


## morula

ja sam bila na nekoliko pregleda kod podgajskog i super je, susretljiv, profesionalan, ostala sam odusevljena  :Smile:  nova zgrada je transplantacijski centar, ginekologija ostaje gdje je

----------


## nikka

Ja sam prije  par tjedana gore ležala i cure su pričale da će se rodilište
sigurno tamo preseliti, a ginekologija da je pod ?
Mislim sve odjele su donekle sredili, ali ginekologija je po meni koma  :Sad:

----------


## kristina_zg

jesam li ja jedina kod Skalaka?? uglavnom, o.k. je ali tooooliko škrt na riječima, zapravo mi se još u životu nije dogodilo da upoznam doktora koji je ljubazan, pristupačan, strpljiv...i baš mi je krivo zbog tog  :Sad:  Ima li tko iskustva s njim?

----------


## Baby

Moram pohvaliti dr. Podgajskog! Blago onima kojima privatno vodi trudnoću.

----------


## nikka

> Moram pohvaliti dr. Podgajskog! Blago onima kojima privatno vodi trudnoću.


Stvarno ja za njega imam samo rijeći pohvale!
Da je barem takvih dr. više  :Smile:

----------


## dani1

Ja sam rodila u Merkuru prije godinu dana. Na preglede sam htjela ići kod dr. Duića (jer sam iz više izvora čula da je čovjek vrhunski stručnjak), ali to je bilo gotovo neizvedivo, uhvatila sam ga jednom na ultrazvuku, bio je kratak i jasan i meni ugodan (prvi mi je otkrio da nosim curku). Kasnije sam čula da on uglavnom preuzima rizične trudnoće, a ako je sve ok. onda ga se teško dočepati jer ga u terminima kad on treba biti na ultrazvuku ili u trudničkoj vrlo često netko mijenja pa te dopadne onaj tko je na zamjeni. Ja još mogu preporučiti dr. Stasenko (izuzetno ugodna žena), Roki me se nije posebno dojmio, ali curke drage njegov pregled na samom kraju trudnoće nisam uopće osjetila. Ostali za koje znam i koji su mi bili ok. nažalost su sada u jednom drugom rodilištu kao i draga primalja Teuta.

----------


## dorica

da li netko zna da li dr.Stasenko radi u petak ujutro?

----------


## nikka

> da li netko zna da li dr.Stasenko radi u petak ujutro?


mislim da bi mogla biti, u četvrtak je ujutro na UZV-u.

----------


## migoh

Mene jako zanima kako se zove dr koji nosi naočale , ima crnu skroz kratku kosu i mršaviji je...hm, bio mi je na porodu i ostao mi je u pozitivnom sjećanju , a nemam pojma kako se zove  :? ...isto tako skroz mlada dr , sitnije građe s dugom plavom kosom (isto iz rađaone)   :Embarassed:  
Da li netko zna?

----------


## iva1602

> Mene jako zanima kako se zove dr koji nosi naočale , ima crnu skroz kratku kosu i mršaviji je...hm, bio mi je na porodu i ostao mi je u pozitivnom sjećanju , a nemam pojma kako se zove  :? ...isto tako skroz mlada dr , sitnije građe s dugom plavom kosom (isto iz rađaone)   
> Da li netko zna?


ja sam rodila tamo prije 15 mj i ova plava dr bi mogla biti dr kovačević...jel možda malo čudno priča? Ona je meni bila cijelo vrijeme poroda u rađao ni i jako mi je bila dobra, ohrabrivala me , držala za ruku, i kad sam rodila došla me pogledat na hodnik, super mi je bila, ali nije me ona porađala već dr.Zovko...

a za ovog dr s naočalama ne znam tko bi mogao biti...

----------


## djeca su zakon

> Mene jako zanima kako se zove dr koji nosi naočale , ima crnu skroz kratku kosu i mršaviji je...hm, bio mi je na porodu i ostao mi je u pozitivnom sjećanju , a nemam pojma kako se zove  :? ...isto tako skroz mlada dr , sitnije građe s dugom plavom kosom (isto iz rađaone)   
> Da li netko zna?


Ako je jako crna kosa, tanje usne, covjek cca 50god., moguce da je dr. Duic.

----------


## Nina

Ili Valetic.

----------


## nikka

to je Dujić...da li ima neku svijetliju fleku na licu kraj usnica?

----------


## migoh

Da, ima fleku kraj usnice .Znači Dujić !!! A ova mlada plave dr ...hm , pa mislim da je normalno pričala   :Smile:   ....ujedno , ona me i šivala .
Hvala curke   :Kiss:

----------


## bajadera

Mene je jednom porodio Dujić, a drugi put Roki. Dujića svi hvale na velika zvona, jako hladan i zatvoren čovjek što se meni sobno sviđa, za razliku od Rokija koji je zafrkant. Ali moram reći da mi je Roki puno bolje zašio ranu od Duića i da sam se nekako brže oporavila!Sve u svemu dobra su oba...

----------


## betty blue

Ja sam s Rokijem prezadovoljna. Posjećivao me i na intenzivnoj i na babinjačama, cijelo vrijeme se ponašao kao da sam "preko veze" (a nisam), baš sam bila iznenađena da još ima takvih doktora. Isto tako je izvalio gomilu gluposti, smisao za humor mu nekad graniči s ukusom ali, iskreno, meni to nimalo ne smeta. Čak je jedom rekao da zanemarim sve te njegove provale, da si ne može pomoć.

A ožiljak od carskog mi je predivan, vidi se samo tanka crta, a prošlo je tek mjesec dana.

----------


## bajadera

> Ja sam s Rokijem prezadovoljna. Posjećivao me i na intenzivnoj i na babinjačama, cijelo vrijeme se ponašao kao da sam "preko veze" (a nisam), baš sam bila iznenađena da još ima takvih doktora. Isto tako je izvalio gomilu gluposti, smisao za humor mu nekad graniči s ukusom ali, iskreno, meni to nimalo ne smeta. Čak je jedom rekao da zanemarim sve te njegove provale, da si ne može pomoć.
> 
> A ožiljak od carskog mi je predivan, vidi se samo tanka crta, a prošlo je tek mjesec dana.


 E vidiš od mene je očekivao više, zato je i bio tako ljubazan!Zbog te ljubaznosti, nisam više htjela roditi u zajčevoj!

----------


## betty blue

> betty blue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam s Rokijem prezadovoljna. Posjećivao me i na intenzivnoj i na babinjačama, cijelo vrijeme se ponašao kao da sam "preko veze" (a nisam), baš sam bila iznenađena da još ima takvih doktora. Isto tako je izvalio gomilu gluposti, smisao za humor mu nekad graniči s ukusom ali, iskreno, meni to nimalo ne smeta. Čak je jedom rekao da zanemarim sve te njegove provale, da si ne može pomoć.
> 
> A ožiljak od carskog mi je predivan, vidi se samo tanka crta, a prošlo je tek mjesec dana.
> 
> 
>  E vidiš od mene je očekivao više, zato je i bio tako ljubazan!Zbog te ljubaznosti, nisam više htjela roditi u zajčevoj!


kako to misliš očekivao više?

----------


## bajadera

A gle, neću reć, al sve ti piše ak čitaš između redaka...

----------


## habibi

u prvoj trudnoci sam zbog prijeteceg pobacaja dosla na hitnu, primio me podgajski. izgledalo je ocajno, krvi do koljena....ucinio mi je uzv i rekao da srce kuca kad su meni vec sve ladje potonule. sljedeceg dana mi je uzv radio duic i rekao - vidimo se na porodu (bila sam u 9. tjednu). zelim samo reci da je tako i bilo. bez suvisnih rijeci su me obojica smirili. trudnoca se nastavila bez komplikacija, carskim rezom (zadak) sam rodila zdravog djecaka i u rekordnom roku se oporavila.  pred porod sam bila na trudničkom tečaju gdje su se izredali svi liječnici s ginekologije, ili bar većina, svi su bili susretljivi i normalni. imam dobra iskustva s merkurom.  :Smile:

----------


## Ninči

Tipično "Dujićevski"   :Laughing:  

Kad te čitam baš sam osjetila neku nostalgiju...dobro bi mi došao i u ovoj trudnoći baš jer je tako smiren i zna šta treba reći. I kod mene je sve bilo kako je rekao....a nitko drugi nije smio davati nikakve prognoze  :Smile:

----------


## habibi

mislim da cu i ja do njega, čovjek mi bas ulijeva povjerenje...

----------


## amel

Kako sam u Merkuru bila i na laparo i na porodu i vodila zadnjih 7 tjedana trudnoće tamo sa dosta iskustva preporučujem dr. Podgajskog-prvenstveno čovjek, a k tome i odličan doktor.

----------


## Ninči

Mi smo Podgajskog zvali Clooney  :Grin:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## habibi

> Mi smo Podgajskog zvali Clooney


fakat!  :Laughing:

----------


## bajadera

Ma dajte, kak mi je taj promaknuo!Meni je Roki, bljaki ko J...Samo šlata i pokvareno se smješka, ko gledajte me kak sam zgodan!  :Laughing:  
Al ko dr. je ok!

----------


## habibi

šlata!? :shock:
nisam nikad dozivjela nista slično od doktora, posebno ne od ginića! bila sam i rokiju u rukama na prijamu u rodilište i vadio mi je konce, ali nisam uočila niš sumnjivo...jel to općepoznato za njega, kaj ima još žena koje su to iskusile s njim? jesi prigovorila?

----------


## Ninči

Meni se Roki uopće nije činio kao umišljen...on se više onako drži iz zezancije. Ja sam vječito samo čekala šta će sad bubnit  :Laughing:  Baš mi je bio super. A pokvaren nije ni malo....više malo pogubljen.  :Grin:  Kad ga se sjetim kad se uzmuva po hodniku, a ni sam ne zna gdje je krenuo i šta treba  :Laughing:

----------


## betty blue

> Meni se Roki uopće nije činio kao umišljen...on se više onako drži iz zezancije. Ja sam vječito samo čekala šta će sad bubnit  Baš mi je bio super. A pokvaren nije ni malo....više malo pogubljen.  Kad ga se sjetim kad se uzmuva po hodniku, a ni sam ne zna gdje je krenuo i šta treba


X

baš je blesav

al je super doktor, opet bih kod njega

----------


## Ninči

I meni je uvijek bio super. I što je najbitnije- uvijek nečim nasmije pa se žena i opusti prije pregleda.  :Smile:

----------


## niky88

zadnjih 4tjedna trudnoče išla sam svaki 2 dan na kontrolu..tako da sam kod svakog dr bila na pregledu....i svi su i super....uvijek su imali strpljenja ..sve mi objasnili kako treba..tako da mi je i porod bio super.....svakako drugi put opet idem tamo....
Imam samo pohvale za njih!!!!

----------


## bajadera

meni kuma radi na merkuru, nije roki smotan, vjerujte, taj dobro zna šta radi i kak ženama malo treba...  :Laughing:

----------


## betty blue

> meni kuma radi na merkuru, nije roki smotan, vjerujte, taj dobro zna šta radi i kak ženama malo treba...


 :? 
čega to ženama malo treba?

----------


## Ninči

Vjerujem da Bajadera hoće reći da Roki zna sa ženama. I vjerujem da zna. Bar je uvijek znao šta i kako treba reći  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> Vjerujem da Bajadera hoće reći da Roki zna sa ženama. I vjerujem da zna. Bar je uvijek znao šta i kako treba reći


Možda( i )zna što i kako treba sa ženama.Ali to se mene ne tiče i nije me briga.Ono što sam ja iskusila da ne zna sa pacijenticama .Njegove ironični smisao za humor mi baš nije sjeo.

----------


## argentina

a kakav vam je Duić?
jel on porađa uopće?

i dal znate se može dogovoriti s određenim doktorom da te porodi, ili to ide po principu koga potrefiš?

----------


## sretna35

Duić je vrlo temeljit i odgovoran, dosta se bavi znanošću, osim pregleda uvijek voli obaviti i obimne pretrage, ne voli stvari prepustiti slučaju.

Što se tiče komunikacije pomalo je zatvoren, ne priča puno, ali uvijek kaže potrebne informacije, nema baš puno vremena za šalu i zafrkancije (što bi meni npr odgovaralo).

Koliko znam što se tiče poroda, tu nije baš često, ali uvijek preuzima visoko rizične porode koji se najčešće dovršavaju carskim rezom (višeplodne trudnoće, visoki tlak, veliki miomi i sl.).

U svakom slučaju on je liječnik za preporučiti.

----------


## iva1602

Duić je mene porađao, uz dr.Zovka... Duić me malo cvak-cvak ...   :Grin:    inače obojica su na porodu bila ok. nemam zamjerki na nikoga iz bolnice Merkur. Osim na pedijatre koji su totalno nepričljivi i zatvoreni,osim jedne plave ženskice koja je super. Na dan kad smo trebali ići doma rekli su mi da moj sin nije prošao screening sluha i nitko mi nije objasnio šta to zapravo znači, onda je dobio žuticu i 3 dana sam proplakala živjeći u mislima da moje dijete ne čuje. Dok nije došla ta plava dr jednu večer u 22 sata k meni i rekla da mi je došla priopćit kako je sve u redu, i da je vjerojatno bilo puuuno plodove vode u uhekima tako da nije prošao taj test al da su ga ponovili i da je sve super, i neka puno cicamo i sutra idemo doma   :Heart:

----------


## argentina

iva, a jel ti bio muz na porodu?
cula sam neke price da sad radi radova muz ne moze biti prisutan, a navodno ponekad ne mogu naci anesteziologa (tak da je upitno oce mi dat epiduralnu).
kak zgleda smjestaj? koliko kreveta u sobi, jel bebice na zahtjev mogu odnijeti / donijeti?
rooming in mi nije nesto privlacna opcija, ne radi moje bebe, nego radi tudjih.

----------


## Ninči

Iva je rodila kad i ja (prije 17 mj.), tako da tad ni nisu bili radovi pa je sve išlo uobičajenom procedurom (što se tiče muža na porodu). 

Što se tiče anesteziologa, ja sam rodila nedjeljom i nisu mogli do anesteziologa jer je na cijelu bolnicu bio samo jedan dežuran, a on je imao hitnu operaciju. Tako da je to sa anesteziologom kako ti se potrefi.

Meni je smještaj bio ok. U sobi su bila 3 kreveta (ima i par soba sa po 2 kreveta) i dvije sobe dijele wc i kupaonicu.

Bebe naravno mogu odnijeti i donijeti kad ti to želiš. U Merkuru nije onaj 100%-tni rooming in, što meni recimo baš i ne odgovara.

----------


## sretna35

slušajući iskustva mnogih žena nakon poroda, mnogima je potpuni rooming in nakon poroda, naročito ako je bilo komplikacija ili ako je dovršen carskim rezom bio veliki napor, s druge strane one koje su bile u bolnicama gdje ti djecu donose samo na kratko i to u strogo određenim vremenskim razmacima bi im bebcie nedostajale *stoga mi se čini idealno neka kombinacija kao u Merkuru da ti donesu dijete kad poželiš*

frendica koja je tamo rodila je bila u dvokrevetnoj sobi i kupaonicu uz sobu i bila je veoma zadovoljna

----------


## Ninči

Ma znam da je dobra ta opcija da bebu mogu odnjeti kad žena poželi. Ali meni je u Merkuru recimo bilo koma 2 stvari- 
1. kada sam rodila i kada mi prvu noć nisu dali bebu jer su inzistirali da se odmorim. Ne moram ni pričati da do jutra dok nisam dobila bebu, nisam ni oka sklopila  :Sad:  
2. kada mi je beba bila na sunčanju dan i pol i mogla sam je doći vidjeti u dječju sobu, ali je nisam mogla ni dirnuti  :Sad:  Ne moram ni pričati da me je sestra izgalamila kada sam 3.put u danu došla vidjeti bebu, da "šta se stalno šetam, beba je dobro i ništa joj ne fali".

Takve stvari se u potpunom rooming inu ne bi dogodile.

----------


## morula

ja sam rodila prije 8 mjeseci i srećom situacija sa sunčanjem se popravila, meni su bebu donosili na dojenje kad bi se probudila i zaplakala, znači otprilike svaka 2 sata. noć nakon poroda je još uvijek ista priča, bila je samnom do ponoći i onda ju nisam vidjela do 6 ujutro, mada ja to nisam baš shvatila kao ultimatum, već preporuku, a kako je malecka bila samnom cijeli taj dan, jer sam rodila rano ujutro, a nisam spavala 30-tak sati, prihvatila sam...

----------


## iva1602

meni je smještaj prije godinu i pol bio super, bila sam u dvokrevetnoj sobi. Što se mm-a tiče nije bio sa mnom na porodu jer ja to nisam baš ni inzistirala,a iskreno nije mi ni falio imam osjećaj da bi mi samo smetao za vrijeme rađanja...

Meni je rooming in u merkuru super i drago mi je s jedne strane što bebu donesu/odnesu kad želiš... meni su malog prvu noć htjeli već ostavit al sam rekla da ne mogu, bila sam rezana i zbilja mi je jako teško bilo hodati i dići se s kreveta... 

s obzirom da traju radovi uopće ne znam smije li muž na porod jer se zna događat da u slučaju gužve 2 žene budu smještene zajedno u boks... tužno ali istinito, šogorica je rodila tamo prije mj dana...

----------


## argentina

da, mene frka jer je jedan anesteziolog za cijelu bolnicu (za noc), pa ako nemre tad doc - nis od epiduralne.
a dam se kladit da se ovim pospanima u nocnoj smjeni ni ne da ici ga traziti ili buditi.
a navodno i radi radova je upitno dal ce muza pustit na porod  :/

----------


## Ninči

Kad sam ja rađala nije bila noć, ali je bila nedjelja i također jedan anesteziolog na cijelu bolnicu. I kad je trebao, nije bio slobodan.

----------


## habibi

meni se ovaj light rooming in baš svidio. dijete je s tobom bez pritiska da tu mora biti ako si potpuno smoždena ili iz bilo kojeg drugog razloga. ja sam npr. imala cimericu koja mi nije izgledala uračunljivo (moguće da su mene prali hormoni). za vrijeme posjeta se nisam usudila bebača ostaviti samog s njom u sobi. radije sam zamolila sestru da mi ga pričuvaju. po noći su uglavnom bebe odnosili u dječju sobu, ali je sasvim ok da i ostanu s vama. mojeg su stalno nosakali sim tam (mozda i zato sto je non stop kakao  :Grin:  )

----------


## Drimm

Je li još možeš dobiti njihovu spavaćicu i ogrtač ili moram imati svoju? Mislim, imat ću, ali mi se sviđaju one njihove jer su fino iskuhane i velike.

----------


## Ninči

Vjerujem da se spavaćica i dalje dobiva. Mi smo prije godinu i pol dobivale svako jutro čistu, a po potrebi i češće. Ali za ogrtač prvi put čujem! Sad i mene to zanima! :/

----------


## niky88

mi idemo opet tamo krajem 5mj ili početkom 6mj...i baš se veselim što ču opet u merkur ići...jako su dragi svi.....od spremačica pa sve do praktikanta koji su tamo.....samo riječi pohvale.....
to je prvi put da se ja veselim da idem u bolnicu i da za sve imam riječi hvale..... :D

----------


## dani1

Eto, iskustvo od prije mjesec dana. Spavaćice se dobiju njihove, ali morate tražiti čistu svako jutro. Ja jesam i dobila sam ju bez problema. Ogrtač možete njihov, ali koliko sam ja vidjela sve su žene imale svoj. Razlika od prije 1,5 godina je da nemožete više imati svoje šlape, već obavezno njihove (one gumene). Spavaćicu možete imati i svoju, ali ne na porodu, tamo obavezno njihovu, što je po meni i bolje, jer vam je poslije lijepo presvuku.

----------


## iva1602

> Eto, iskustvo od prije mjesec dana. Spavaćice se dobiju njihove, ali morate tražiti čistu svako jutro. Ja jesam i dobila sam ju bez problema. Ogrtač možete njihov, ali koliko sam ja vidjela sve su žene imale svoj. Razlika od prije 1,5 godina je da nemožete više imati svoje šlape, već obavezno njihove (one gumene). Spavaćicu možete imati i svoju, ali ne na porodu, tamo obavezno njihovu, što je po meni i bolje, jer vam je poslije lijepo presvuku.


koji dr te porodio? Ja sam isto bila tamo prije godinu i pol... šteta za ovo za šlape al kaj sad...

----------


## aishwarya

> Razlika od prije 1,5 godina je da nemožete više imati svoje šlape, već obavezno njihove (one gumene). Spavaćicu možete imati i svoju, ali ne na porodu, tamo obavezno njihovu, što je po meni i bolje, jer vam je poslije lijepo presvuku.


Bila sam prije dva tjedna i imala sam svoje papuče, a i žena u krevetu do mene. nitko nas nije ništa pitao

----------


## dani1

Čudno, nas su terali da nosimo plastičnjaće i to svi.

----------


## dani1

koji dr te porodio? Ja sam isto bila tamo prije godinu i pol... šteta za ovo za šlape al kaj sad...[/quote]

Porodila me dr. Podobnik-ica.

----------


## marchie

evo ja rodila na merkuru prošle godine, prije toga održavala gore trudnoću, a zadnja dva mjeseca svakih tjedan dana bila sam na kontroli pa evo par stvarčica o doktorima... Dr. Podgajski, moj doktor, najbolji na svijetu, da nije njega bilo ni ja ni moja beba ne bi izvukli živu glavu. Dr. Polančec, za njega mogu reći sve najbolje, prije svega je čovjek i prijatelj, uvijek na raspolaganju i uvijek sa smiješkom na licu što uvelike pomaže u teškim situacijama...Dr. Duić, njega svi hvale kao velikog stručnjaka i vjerujem da je, no ja nažalost nemam dobrog iskustva s njim..Dr. Zadro katastrofa, njemu ni mrtva ne bi išla, uopće mu se ne smije čovjek obratiti... Dr.Stasenko, vjerujem da je ona jedna od najboljih doktora u toj bolnici, i što se stručnosti tiče a bome i ljudskosti...Dr. Križić, ona me porodila i jako mi se svidjela, cijelo vrijemem mi je savjete davala, pokazivala kako da dišem, itd., uvelike mi je pomogla, nikad je prije vidjela nisam...o ostalom osoblju isto mogu reći sve dobro, naravno ima nekoliko sestara koje su teške glupače, ali Bože moj, ne može biti sve super

----------


## Plusic

ja se spremam na porod kod njih, tek cu u ozujku na prvi pregled (cca 36ti tjedan)
sto mi sve treba da pripremim u torbu?

----------


## dani1

> ja se spremam na porod kod njih, tek cu u ozujku na prvi pregled (cca 36ti tjedan)
> sto mi sve treba da pripremim u torbu?


Hrpa uložaka, kao prvo. Ja sam si kupila i one jednokratne gačice (meni su super) i to dva paketa (u svakom paketu po 5 kom), ogrtać, čarape,papuče, ručnici, pribor za osobnu higijenu, fen. Za bebu pelene , vlažne maramice, krema za guzu. Nešto za jest i pit poslije poroda (bit češ gladna). Uzmi i vode u bočici da pijuckaš za vrijeme trudova (ako češ hodati moći češ to izvesti). Mob s punjačem, fotoaparat ako ga nemaš na telefonu. Izdajalice ti imaju i oni, pa nemoraš svoju jer ti najvjerojatnije neće niti trebati. I to je to, sve ostalo je po meni suvišno.

----------

